# Air Force Association News:



## observor 69 (25 Feb 2008)

http://www.airforce.ca/English/desk_en.php?abouttab=dir_en

Air Force Association News: 
Honouring Billy Bishop alonside Some of Today's Air Force Heroes. Canada's Air Force Covers the Dawn Patrol Breakfast 
Dawn Patrol Breakfast - Air Force Association Honours Sergeant Brian Decaire for Bravery 
Local Hamilton Man Pushes Legislation to Save War Memorials - 447 Wing CF-100 Canuck is the Driving Force 
Two Air-Gunners Publish Memoirs - as reviewed by the Publisher of Airforce Magazine 
Canada's Air Force Web-site Coverage of the RCAF Flyers 60th Anniversary Celebrations 
Farewell Tribute to Honorary Colonel Andre Lord 
No Surrender at Wartime Clubhouse - 447 Wing (Hamilton) Ponders a Rescue Offer 
RCAF Flyers - Forever Heroes on the Ice - Ottawa Sun - Saturday February 9th, 2008 
RCAF Flyers "Still Flying High" - Ottawa Citizen - Friday February 8th, 2008 
RCAF Flyers to be Inducted into the Canadian Olympic Hall of Fame on 12 April 2008 in Calgary 
1948 RCAF Flyers: Renfrew Ontario's Mayor Sandi Heins Celebrates Renfrew, and the RCAF Flyers 
Canada's Air Force Pays Tribute to the Air Force Association's Past National President Stewart "Spoof" Logan 
Air Force Associations World-wide Invited to Berlin in May '08 
904 (Chapala Mexico) Wing Golf Tournament - Sign up Now - Fore! 
09 February 2008 - 60th Annversary of RCAF Flyers 1948 Olympic Gold Medal Victory 
New Web-site for 971 (Colorado) Wing - See our Links Page 
National Air Force Museum of Canada and RCAF Memorial Air Park (Trenton) - New Web-site 
441 (Huronia) Wing Web-site 
S/L (Ret.) Albert Stewart "Spoof" Logan, DFC, CD 
Dallas Wilbur Schmidt, DFC and Bar (1922-2007) 
Enid Marian Inch - Creator of the RCAF Tartan (1920-2007)


----------

